# 745/750 Kill Stories, That Guy Part II



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Db750 said:


> Do you think if we turn this into a technical discussion of the 7 it will get moved back to e65/66?:rofl: Here, I'll start.
> 
> guys I jus copped a 2002 790Li with 38,910,758 miles from ma boi and wanna no whit are the brightest angel eye bulbs I can get for ma lady. She lookin so sexy now bit how I gonna set her off and do I gotta take tha bun per off to get DEM in?


AWWWWW YEAHHH!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt2i0ts-uck&feature=share


----------



## Db750 (Jun 16, 2010)

New 7 owner checking in. Couldn't find the 7 forum so I will ask here. I want to know where you guys get your lift kits. I want to put the 32's off my Ford F-250 King Ranch on, but I need to raise my car about three feet to get the wheels to clear. Also, where can I get brighter angel eye bulbs like the ones on the new five series.

Thanks guys, will post pictures soon.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

TannerSV said:


> Re-post :dunno:


Nope. It was a gif in response to a post here. 
Oh well...
Glad to see my 7 brothers venture out! 

Sent from my EPIC4G powered by Android


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

So, where should I post stories of 7-series getting killed?

7 Forum?
OT?
Here?

:dunno:


----------



## Db750 (Jun 16, 2010)

Griffoun said:


> So, where should I post stories of 7-series getting killed?
> 
> 7 Forum?
> OT?
> ...


What do you drive and where do you live? Something tells me you won't be killing any seven series, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Db750 said:


> What do you drive and where do you live? Something tells me you won't be killing any seven series, so I wouldn't worry about it.


And so it begins! :flame:


----------



## MyBMDub (Jun 19, 2011)

Griffoun said:


> So, where should I post stories of 7-series getting killed?
> 
> 7 Forum?
> OT?
> ...


Post it in all three of those forums, that way you can share with everyone how delusional you are :loco: , after all you do drive an "x" ... to managed to be covert and ashamed about your ride at the same time, kudos to you man child!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

None of your 745/750s can touch my Vauxhall Combo.

It may not have paddle shifters, but it does have forced induction.

Here is a video of it doing the jump to light speed. The full throttle wild burst of speed starts about 18 seconds in.


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

MyBMDub said:


> Post it in all three of those forums, that way you can share with everyone how delusional you are :loco: , after all you do drive an "x" ... to managed to be covert and ashamed about your ride at the same time, kudos to you man child!


Someone is getting serious 

And just because I put "Bentley" there means I drive one?

Are you new to the internet?


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

cwsqbm said:


> Please, like we need this nonsense in OT.


Wait a minute... re-read your statement again...

serious stuff belongs elsewhere...

nonsense does belong to OT.

That's why PS is a subforum in OT. The best part? PS threads don't really count (or being counted).


----------



## MyBMDub (Jun 19, 2011)

Griffoun said:


> Someone is getting serious
> 
> And just because I put "Bentley" there means I drive one?
> 
> Are you new to the internet?


I love when people (Griffoun) don't have a valid response to something, they resort to the "Don't take it serious" comment.. Listen Professor X, i imagine you're atleast twice the age of all of us, i would expect something a little more tasteful and a tad bit more clever from you... I understand your car is probably less than desirable so you want to keep it discreet, and that's fine, maybe if you do throw Bentley under your mein auto, you'll receive a little respect, just a thought :thumbup:

And what is this in-ter-net thing you speak of?


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

MyBMDub said:


> I love when people (Griffoun) don't have a valid response to something, they resort to the "Don't take it serious" comment.. Listen Professor X, i imagine you're atleast twice the age of all of us, i would expect something a little more tasteful and a tad bit more clever from you... I understand your car is probably less than desirable so you want to keep it discreet, and that's fine, maybe if you do throw Bentley under your mein auto, you'll receive a little respect, just a thought :thumbup:
> 
> And what is this in-ter-net thing you speak of?


Look kiddo (if you "think" I'm twice the age of you, that would make you illegal to drive or get a driving permit), I don't need a car to get yours or anyone's respect, and I care less gaining your respect anyway for obvious reasons.

So keep bragging about how you "kill" while unable to accept a joke of a 7 getting killed.


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Griffoun said:


> Look kiddo (if you "think" I'm twice the age of you, that would make you illegal to drive or get a driving permit), I don't need a car to get yours or anyone's respect, and I care less gaining your respect anyway for obvious reasons.
> 
> So keep bragging about how you "kill" while unable to accept a joke of a 7 getting killed.


Hmmmm I heard the only thing that could kill a 7 was the speed of sound :dunno:


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

TannerSV said:


> Hmmmm I heard the only thing that could kill a 7 was the speed of sound :dunno:


Oh my dear lord.

You're absolutely right.


----------



## MyBMDub (Jun 19, 2011)

Griffoun said:


> Look kiddo (if you "think" I'm twice the age of you, that would make you illegal to drive or get a driving permit), I don't need a car to get yours or anyone's respect, and I care less gaining your respect anyway for obvious reasons.
> 
> So keep bragging about how you "kill" while unable to accept a joke of a 7 getting killed.


whoa Mr. Serious pants!


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

So tonight I realized I have been unknowingly parking near the Infamous Cobalt SS, this "BRIGHT YELLOW- HEAD TURNER" has parked next to me many times before but I always assumed it was an updated Chevy Caviler. So anyways after two weeks of extensive Cobalt bashing on the "INFAMOUS ORIGINAL THAT GUY" thread I took time to actually investigate exactly what this putrid $hit-box on wheels was.....To my immediate surprise I have honestly been unknowingly parking next to the 7's #1 proclaimed enemy, the putrid Cobalt SS!

After learning this valuable information I kept a keen eye on the parking placement of this "fecal matter on wheels". They tend to park next to the nearest Tiburon loaded with ridiculous after market wheels and sticker accents to feel at home.

Knowing this I assumed they would never park next to such excellency as the 760Li for fear that their insuperior automotive craftsmanship would seem dire to my "German Work of Art", but I was more than mistaken. Turns out, after departing my glorious chariot the woman in the Tiburon spotted me. I noticed her out of the corner of my eye but realized she was of sub par demographics since she had a baby hanging from one arm and a cigarette hanging from her lip. Anyways the next day I came out to approach my glorious chariot and notice that my car cover on the driver side front wheel well is inappropriately raised up from the wheel well to the hood. Puzzled I took off the car cover and embarked on my venture. Coming to a stop light I faintly noticed something flapping in the wind on my windshield wipers. Assuming it was a violation ticket I pulled into a gas station in a hurry.

After reviewing the letter I realized that the money hungry sub par baby monger left me a note stating "you are hott, so is your car" written in pencil on what appeared to be the lower part of a Walmart receipt. As we all know when our wipers are done utilizing the auto function they suck down lower than a normal wiper to hide away from the windshield... The fact that this suck-u-bus man beast decided to lift my Chariot's blanket of glory and place a sub-par papaya message stating her much understandable opinion regarding my atheistic value more than infuriated me!

At this point I knew it was Automotive Ware-fare, no car was safe from these sub-human heathens! At this point I knew the only way to settle these differences was to provoke a "Race of all Races". 

The first victim was a less then sub-par ( not sure whats less than sub-par so help me out) Hispanic woman with UMPTEEN children. She was the one I first wanted to obliterate and show that I was of a class that was UN-see-able by a woman of her nature and stature. She was the uncouth lass that decided to rape my untainted chariot with such filth written on sub-par papaya. I knew I had to make a bold statement of disapproval and soon. 

After many moons of recon in the 7 relying on the "cool box" to keep my beverages of choice (Flying Dog) cool I finally realized that every Saturday at 6M she developed a routine route to the nearest "No-Frills" to deposit cans for 10-Cents a piece. This was my chance to pounce like the lucid wild black panther indigenous to Latin America! I waited patiently in the 7 not making a single sound, to the point where Anne Frank would have been proud of my unscrupulous skills to keep quiet!

The suspect rapidly pulled out of her parking spot. By her determined nature of speed I assumed she was visiting her favorite liquor store stocked full of Patron & Chivas, I patiently trailed this scum bucket succubus for 2 miles. Finally both of us came upon a stop light and both of us were in the first slots. The slots were three wide, I was on the far left, she was in the middle in her Tiburon and the gentleman next to her was in an Acura. I assumed that she would need to get into the far right lane since you needed to enter the freeway to gain access to her holy mecca which is the "Wine & Loaf". 

Knowing this I rolled down my right window, of course I made sure my head pillows were ever so gently cupping my head to the point of induced comatose, I looked right to the "bang-alotta-bros" and stated "you know who I am, and if you ever think you have a chance to beat me at anything in life.....you are horribly mistaken". At this point I had a visual flashback to the first "Fast and Furious" where Dom looks at the pretty boy and says ....."Smoke-em"

Almost instantly the light positioned at a downward stopping position turned green, this $lut-a-potumous was on top of her fleeing antics and realized the light had switched to green before me. SHE WAS OFF!!! 1St gear squeal, 2nd gear scurichh, and she was on her way. Unworried based on the fact that I was in sport mode with DSC/DTC enabled, I quickly realized that all 12 CYLINDERS would quickly pull on such filth in a manner that was in-humane. She was off, she came to the crest of the hill where we both knew a stop light was posted just beyond the hill....this did not stop her crazy obsession with beating such a prized chariot. We both had realized at this point that the winner would arrive to the on ramp leading to the interstate quicker than the latter......at this point is was on. :violent:

Traffic was heavier than said woman's FUPA after her 4th child but I was determined to persevere. She was shifting through gears faster than her baby daddy's left her but luckily, "even with her head start" the V12 pulled upon her quicker than INS staking out a burrito stand outside of Home Depot! As I passed said culprit my smile was in presented in full radiance! Passing the criminal mastermind I slowly lipped "B*tches Ain't $hit but H0*s and Tricks". :bigpimp: Then pushed the pedal to the "kick-down" point and at that moment her presence was merely a memory. :wow:

She understood my message without hesitation and bowed to the engineering masterpiece known as the E/66. :spank:


Colbalt SS story coming soon......stay tuned:thumbup:


----------



## VirtuousWolf (Jul 21, 2011)

Woah great story!  I look forward to the next one. Do you really park with a cover thing on it though?


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

VirtuousWolf said:


> Woah great story!  I look forward to the next one. Do you really park with a cover thing on it though?


If I'm not in the car the cover is on :thumbup: I even made my girlfriend learn how to put the cover on the right way, it detours her from wanting to take the car out too often:rofl:


----------



## VirtuousWolf (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh awesome I love to see people taking care of their cars, here on campus those if you put a cat cover on, it's like you are asking for people to mess with your cars 

It's awful, plus my car isn't that flashy but it stands out among the 2003 altimas and used civics that are everywhere around here, so I already am scared at night for my car, I'm just glad most people think bmw has some kind of great alarm system lol! I can't imagine the sort of attention your car would get here


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

VirtuousWolf said:


> Oh awesome I love to see people taking care of their cars, here on campus those if you put a cat cover on, it's like you are asking for people to mess with your cars
> 
> It's awful, plus my car isn't that flashy but it stands out among the 2003 altimas and used civics that are everywhere around here, so I already am scared at night for my car, I'm just glad most people think bmw has some kind of great alarm system lol! I can't imagine the sort of attention your car would get here


 WHAT ARE YOU DOING!  You can't say our cars will get attention anywhere, if you do it attracts at least 20 trolls saying how our cars ain't $hit! :yikes: That was close....:thumbup: :rofl:


----------



## Db750 (Jun 16, 2010)

TannerSV said:


> WHAT ARE YOU DOING!  You can't say our cars will get attention anywhere, if you do it attracts at least 20 trolls saying how our cars ain't $hit! :yikes: That was close....:thumbup: :rofl:


What up Nick?!

Sorry, I have been on a hiatus from bimmerfest for the last few days.

1. Had to cool down from the last thread:rofl:

2. I just put an 3.2 ct. "Remote Killing Device" (RKD) on my super hot trophy girlfriends finger; thus cementing her as my rediculously hot trophy fiancé with high inheritance (only child) and future income potential.:thumbup:

Things are great! Sure, I plopped down somewhere in the five figure range for a ring which will set my new car date back from now to next spring, but the 750 still has status to the wazoo here in Kentucky so I'm not too worried.

And ohhh the kills this ring has been bringing in! I can sit at home all day in my boxers while my girl is out there putting the paupers in their place. Boy have I got some stories now. The best part; I'm not even around when these kills are taking place. Killing peasants in Mercedes cabriolet's is dangerous business. Letting my girlfriend elicit the ohhs and ahhs is much safer.

Great story above, by the way. Loved some of the verbiage and wording; kinda jealous I didn't think of it myself:thumbup:


----------



## Db750 (Jun 16, 2010)

VirtuousWolf said:


> Oh awesome I love to see people taking care of their cars, here on campus those if you put a cat cover on, it's like you are asking for people to mess with your cars
> 
> It's awful, plus my car isn't that flashy but it stands out among the 2003 altimas and used civics that are everywhere around here, so I already am scared at night for my car, I'm just glad most people think bmw has some kind of great alarm system lol! I can't imagine the sort of attention your car would get here


I can see one of your virtues is an advanced understanding of the rules of relative status. Why pay more when you live in an area that people can barely even afford cars? I literally bought the cheapest car possible to get the job done in my area. What good is dropping $10,000 more if it's not going to get me any more looks of jealousy and hatred?


----------



## Db750 (Jun 16, 2010)

I lost almost 200 post when that last thread was hidden. I think you lost about 140 Nick:rofl::rofl:


----------



## MyBMDub (Jun 19, 2011)

Db750 said:


> I lost almost 200 post when that last thread was hidden. I think you lost about 140 Nick:rofl::rofl:


oh hey stranger, i thought this thread was feeling a little empty without your giant ego in it  nice to see you back :thumbup:


----------



## Db750 (Jun 16, 2010)

MyBMDub said:


> oh hey stranger, i thought this thread was feeling a little empty without your giant ego in it  nice to see you back :thumbup:


This sub-forum is empty. Even my post-engagent ego, which has nearly tripled in size, won't make this forum feel alive.

It would be a waste to post a kill story here. Great threads drop in these parts like serf's jaws as I coast through the Housing Autority parking lot. I still haven't even posted the kill story I promised you in the last thread.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Db750 said:


> *This sub-forum is empty. * Even my post-engagent ego, which has nearly tripled in size, won't make this forum feel alive.
> 
> It would be a waste to post a kill story here. *Great threads drop in these parts* like serf's jaws as I coast through the Housing Autority parking lot. I still haven't even posted the kill story I promised you in the last thread.


You ain't lyin...

I have posted some INCREDIBLE "Other Cars" up in here with hardly a response... 

Oh well...


----------



## Db750 (Jun 16, 2010)

TXSTYLE said:


> You ain't lyin...
> 
> I have posted some INCREDIBLE "Other Cars" up in here with hardly a response...
> 
> Oh well...


Very, very true. The greatest injustice is to SSV2888 who posts the amazing cars and coffee pictures. Those are some of my favorite threads, but they usually only get 4-5 responses at best.


----------



## VirtuousWolf (Jul 21, 2011)

TannerSV said:


> WHAT ARE YOU DOING!  You can't say our cars will get attention anywhere, if you do it attracts at least 20 trolls saying how our cars ain't $hit! :yikes: That was close....:thumbup: :rofl:


Lol I don't think bimmer haters would have much fun here, on that subject, is a bmw 335i with sp 6mt, the best car overall for under 26k used? I just can't think of a better one but maybe I am just biased... I mean yeah you can get a mustang or gti for that kind of money new, but I would much prefer a 07-08 335i used, am I right in this logic or, is there something much better out there?


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

VirtuousWolf said:


> Lol I don't think bimmer haters would have much fun here, on that subject, is a bmw 335i with sp 6mt, the best car overall for under 26k used? I just can't think of a better one but maybe I am just biased... I mean yeah you can get a mustang or gti for that kind of money new, but I would much prefer a 07-08 335i used, am I right in this logic or, is there something much better out there?


You would be surprised how much BMW ON BMW hating goes on in here.


----------



## VirtuousWolf (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow that's sad haha, thanks for the warning


----------



## Db750 (Jun 16, 2010)

VirtuousWolf said:


> Lol I don't think bimmer haters would have much fun here, on that subject, is a bmw 335i with sp 6mt, the best car overall for under 26k used? I just can't think of a better one but maybe I am just biased... I mean yeah you can get a mustang or gti for that kind of money new, but I would much prefer a 07-08 335i used, am I right in this logic or, is there something much better out there?


Just depends on what you are looking for in a car. The 335i is a mechanical marvel; nearly perfectly balanced, great interior, and a 300/300 engine. If I were buying I would have to have a coupe or vert with sport and nav at the very least. The sedan doesn't do it for me, and the wagon is completely out of the question.


----------



## VirtuousWolf (Jul 21, 2011)

well I found one on ebay that is nearly identical to mine, same rims, same color, same interior, same packages, but the lovely twin turbo's  but I just got this car like 2 months ago, so I'm not sure if I should jump ship now since I only have like 4k invested into it, I really want a 6mt but at the same time I don't want to make a bad buy decision based on lust


----------

